# Serverliste am Tag der Veröffentlichung bekannt!



## Devisionbell (10. September 2009)

Wie gerade auf Amboss Twitter Seite zu lesen stehen die Server die zum Release verfügbar sind fest.

Die Deutschen Server sind: 

Kromede	
 Thor	
 Votan	
 Balder	

Die News dazu findet ihr hier: http://eu.aiononline.com/de/news/serverlis...entlichung.html

Auch Interessant für alle Rollenspieler unter euch, es wird keinen extra ausgewiesenen RP Server geben, jedoch soll eine Abstimmung in der Com statt finden "einen inoffiziellen Rollenspielserver auszusuchen".

Wann die Abstimmung stattfindet ist noch nicht bekannt gegeben.

Da die News nun raus ist, würde ich gerne von euch wissen auf welchem Server ihr euch zum Start denn rumtreiben werdet?

Gruß Devisionbell


----------



## Ren-Alekz (10. September 2009)

ich muss unbedingt wissen welcher der server der inoffizielle rollenspielserver werden soll!


----------



## teroa (10. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> ich muss unbedingt wissen welcher der server der inoffizielle rollenspielserver sein soll!



hoffe die geben das vor dem 18 bekannt nicht das ich dann ausgerechnet da nen chara erstelle...


----------



## Devisionbell (10. September 2009)

Steht doch in der News von NCSoft, das dies der Fall ist, Zitat: "Wir werden deutsche, englische und französische Server anbieten, wollen aber auch vor der Charaktervorauswahl (18. September) eine Abstimmung aufsetzen, wo ihr dann angeben könnt, wo ihr spielen werdet" Dies bezieht sich wie weiter unten zu lesen auch auf die RP Server und richtet sich nicht nur an Leute die aus Ländern kommen, für die es keine eigenen Server gibt.

Wobei ich so meine Bedenken habe was einen inoffiziellen RP Server angeht, ich meine wenn ich ein RP Spieler wäre, würde mich das ziemlichen stören, denn ich glaube kaum, dass es im Chat ruhig zu gehen wird und sich der großteil der "normalen" Spieler auf dem dann "inoffiziellen RP Server", an die Vorgaben was Ausdruck, Charnamen etc. betrifft halten, da es ja auch keine Mitarbeiter von NCsoft geben wird die darauf achten, weil es eben kein spezielles "Regelwerk" geben wird

ich finde es recht schade für alle rp spieler


Gruß Devisionbell


----------



## teroa (10. September 2009)

Devisionbell schrieb:


> Steht doch in der News von NCSoft, das dies der Fall ist, Zitat: "Wir werden deutsche, englische und französische Server anbieten, wollen aber auch vor der Charaktervorauswahl (18. September) eine Abstimmung aufsetzen,



lol das hab ich wohl überlesen^^


----------



## Devisionbell (10. September 2009)

/push

das hier mal nen paar Leute abstimmen, ich meine das ergebniss der umfrage, wenn denn mal ein paar mehr leute an der umfrage teilgenommen haben, könnte doch gerade für die rp spieler interessant sein, die sich ja auf nen inoffiziellen rp server einigen müssen

wobei man eig jetz schon sagen kann, auf Thor solltet ihr euch nicht niederlassen so wie das ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß Devisionbell


----------



## Magmion (10. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (10. September 2009)

Devisionbell schrieb:


> /push
> 
> das hier mal nen paar Leute abstimmen, ich meine das ergebniss der umfrage, wenn denn mal ein paar mehr leute an der umfrage teilgenommen haben, könnte doch gerade für die rp spieler interessant sein, die sich ja auf nen inoffiziellen rp server einigen müssen
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so!

Ich werde auch drauf achten, nicht auf dem RPServer zu landen. Eigentlich mag ich gelegentliches RP. Aber durch die strengen RP Regeln (auch wenns hier eher inoffiziell wäre) würde ich mich gestört fühlen und wahrscheinlich auch die RPler sich - durch mein "Hi Leute!". Von daher lieber nicht. 
Wenn man das alles vorher abschätzen kann, fällt die Serverwahl leichter!

Bexx


----------



## jo0 (10. September 2009)

War klar, dass die meisten Thor wählen..
Viel Spaß bei den Wartezeiten auf dem Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hingegen weiß noch nicht, auf welchen ich sein werde..


----------



## Devisionbell (10. September 2009)

hab so eine umfrage auch mal im offiziellen forum angelegt

http://betaboards.aiononline.com/showthread.php?t=25057

für alle die darin aufgrund von registrierungs oder login schwierigkeiten nicht lesen können, bisher schauts da wie folgt aus:

Kromede    15%(6)
Thor           30% (12)
Votan         32,5% (13)
Balder        22,5% (9)
---------------------------
Total          100% (40)


Gruß Devisionbell


----------



## Karbal (10. September 2009)

wieso solln sich die anderen leute durch die rpler gestört fühlen. die können ja wie es die news schon sagt, ihre eigenen chat kanäle nutzen.


----------



## Bexx13 (10. September 2009)

Gute Aktion Divisionbell. Die Serverwahldiskussionen werden in den Legionen und Comms jetzt eh gut abgehen, da ist sone Umfrage recht hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön, dass die das so früh bekannt geben!

Bexx

ps: hier und da abgestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin zwar noch nicht sicher aber im Moment siehts nach Kromede aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


pps: Devisionbell, du magst bestimmt Pink Floyd, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legitor (10. September 2009)

Hmm, bei der Liste hab ich gegen keinen Server was,..

Nur auf Votan werd ich nicht gehen,..
die erfahrungen der Open Beta mit den Problemen auf dem Server haben mich abgestoßen


----------



## Devisionbell (10. September 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Devisionbell, du magst bestimmt Pink Floyd, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



rischtisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei das album "The Division Bell" heißt

das wort Devisionbell gibt es so eigentlich nicht, shakespeare hat es mal benutzt, im englischen gibt es das aber eigentlich nicht

so genug klugscheißerei, back to topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (10. September 2009)

Also wenn ich RPler wär, würde ich auf "Kromende" spielen, da mich der Name am wenigsten anspricht. Thor wird vermutlich der "Frostwolf" unter den Aion-Servern. Votan würde ich selbst auch nicht hingehen, da dort die Performance in der OB schon nicht überzeugen konnte.


----------



## Comp4ny (10. September 2009)

Der RP-Server wird vermutlich *Balder*.

Nun das ist für leien schwer zu Erklären... es gibt dinge die kann man nicht Erklären,
aber man hat sie im Gefühl bzw. sind einfach da.

Und da meine Freundin meine Vermutung bestätigt (Hochschwanger),
stelle ich da fast keine Zweifel.

Ich werde Vermutlich auf Balder oder nen anderen DE-Server spielen... mal schauen.


----------



## kekei (10. September 2009)

Ich würde auch auf Thor spielen... aber die möglichen Warteschlangen schrecken mich etwas ab.
Mein jetziger Server (Perento) wird ja leider Englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gabs keine Downs, ich habe in 4 Tagen nur ein einziges mal kurz gelaggt, alles super!
Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt... auf einem RP-Server werde ich aber sicher nicht spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. September 2009)

Ich warte bis ich weis, auf welchem server meine ex warhammer gilde spielt, damit ich nicht auf dem gleichen server lande ^^


----------



## Raaandy (10. September 2009)

@ sin so schlechte erfahrungen mit denen gemacht^^

ich spiel auf thor errinert mich an fußball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (10. September 2009)

Hm Thor wird wohl wie zu erwarten war total überlaufen!


----------



## Devisionbell (10. September 2009)

hmm die umfrage im offiziellen forum spricht da im moment eine andere sprache, thor zwar ebenfalls vorne, aber dennoch ausgeglichener als hier:

Kromede / 16 / 20.00%
Thor / 27 / 33.75%
Votan / 20 / 25.00%
Balder / 17 / 21.25%
-----------------------------------
 Total / 80 / 100,00%

http://betaboards.aiononline.com/showthread.php?t=25057

gruß Devisionbell


----------



## Misuma (10. September 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> hoffe die geben das vor dem 18 bekannt nicht das ich dann ausgerechnet da nen chara erstelle...



/sign^^

dacht ich mir auch grade weil das muss nicht sein.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Prinzipiel ist es ja hier aber net schlecht auf nen vollen Server zu gehen...mehr SPieler mehr PvP Action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (10. September 2009)

So wir sind uns nicht sicher.. aber siet so aus als währe es Thor......
Weill der name so einfach ist...


----------



## Symatry (10. September 2009)

Ich werde als nicht RP-Spieler selbstverständlich auf einem RP-Server spielen.

Denn wenn ich mal keine Lust auf ganken habe, kann ich mich an der eigenen Fraktion vergehen.. indem ich die RPler nerve...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwabentier (10. September 2009)

/push ^^
Stimmt mal alle ab, mag wissen wo die Buffed Community hingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (10. September 2009)

Ich werde auf Thor gehn^^.Der Name gefällt mir..Nordische Mythologie ftw =P xD


----------



## Berserkius (10. September 2009)

Hätten die nicht Server *Atreia* einbauen können? wäre sofort da drin. Die obigen Namen sprechen mich nicht so dolle an :/

gehe auch zu *Thor*


----------



## Thoraxos (10. September 2009)

Server -Thor- als Asmo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (10. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> So wir sind uns nicht sicher.. aber siet so aus als währe es Thor......
> Weill der name so einfach ist...



Uhhh ich hab zwar für Votan gevotet aber wenn ihr auf Thor spielt dann werd ich das auch tun um euch mal kräftig in den Arsch zu treten! ;-)


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Mookie schrieb:


> Uhhh ich hab zwar für Votan gevotet aber wenn ihr auf Thor spielt dann werd ich das auch tun um euch mal kräftig in den Arsch zu treten! ;-)



Das dachte ich mir als Elyos auch, allerdings werde ich mir nicht das geflame antun, welches dann in den Foren vorherschen wird. Vondaher wird meine Wahl nicht Thor und auch nicht der inoffizielle RP Server sein.


----------



## Kyragan (10. September 2009)

Ich werd mich wohl auf Kromeder einfinden, da spiel ich schon in der Beta.
Umgewöhnung muss ja nich sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (10. September 2009)

>_>


----------



## Virthu (10. September 2009)

ein inoffizieller server für ehemalige warhammer ordler wäre toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach möglichkeit nicht mit fth und fanboys, nicht mit ow-comm und nicht mit buffed-wow-hardcore-raider comm.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ein inoffizieller server für ehemalige warhammer ordler wäre toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erm ok, sonst noch wünsche? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kannst du praktisch alleine auf einen Server spielen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (10. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> ein inoffizieller server für ehemalige warhammer ordler wäre toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wünsche mir auch einen Befähigungstest auf soziale Kompetenz bevor sich jeder Hirni nen Acc erstellen kann...aber leider ist das Leben keine Wedy-Zeitschrift....und sowieso sind wir hier nicht bei wünsch dir was sondern bei so ist das


----------



## Düstermond (10. September 2009)

Thor... warum? Keine Ahnung. der Name spricht mich am meisten an.


----------



## Virthu (10. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Erm ok, sonst noch wünsche?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn nur die 3 aufgezählten gruppierungen in aion anzutreffen sein sollten, ist das spiel zum untergang verdammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im übrigen: stimmt weiter fleissig ab. das kommt allen zugute.


----------



## Kizna (10. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> wenn nur die 3 aufgezählten gruppierungen in aion anzutreffen sein sollten, ist das spiel zum untergang verdammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



So kleiner /push. Parallel zu dieser Abstimmung finden auch einige im OW, Gamoa und Beta Forum statt.


----------



## Fain81 (10. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> So wir sind uns nicht sicher.. aber siet so aus als währe es Thor......
> Weill der name so einfach ist...




Na hoffentlich bleibts bei dem, wir hatten nämlich nicht vor da hinzugehen ^^

Dann wird Thor für nen Elyos Twink aufjedenfall interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (10. September 2009)

Ich denke mal, Thor wird es bei mir nicht sein. Es wird scheinbar der Mainstream Server, weil Thor vielen bekannt ist und viele damit irgendwelche Stärke sugestieren.

Balder wird es auch nicht werden, zumindest nicht, wenn er wirklich von den RP Leuten "auserkoren" wird. Besser wenn die unter sich sind, so komm ich auch nicht auf die Idee zu stören.

D.h. es wird sehr wahrscheinlich Kromede oder Votan, letzten endes werd ich mich wohl am 18. entscheiden, welcher es sein wird.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (10. September 2009)

Thor wird es sicher nicht werden.
Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Anhänger eines betimmten Herren mit ungewöhnlicher Barttracht.
Ich befrürchte das sich eben diese Pest dort sammeln wird.


----------



## Sounds (11. September 2009)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher, entweder ich find in den verbeibenden Betatagen noch ne nette Gilde auf Telemachus, die zum Headstart auf nem dt. Server spielt, oder aber ich versuch einfach mein Glück auf Votan/Thor.

btw. über die SuFu hab ich jetzt nur erfahren, das Votan am Start der Beta sehr laggy war. Gabs noch andere Probleme und existieren diese immernoch?


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Thor wird es sicher nicht werden.
> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Anhänger eines betimmten Herren mit ungewöhnlicher Barttracht.
> Ich befrürchte das sich eben diese Pest dort sammeln wird.



Omg, du bist echt lächerlich, informiere dich mal etwas bevor du Käse schreibst.

Thor hat mit A.H. garnichts zu tun, aber wirklich garnichts. Thor ist älter als unser Christentum, und hat nichtmal die Hälfte desssen Leids in die Welt gebracht, aber dennoch wird diese alte "Religion" verteufelt und verdammt, weil irgendwelche Neo-Nazis mit dem IQ einer Nacktschnecke ein paar der alten Symbole für ihre Zwecke verwenden.

Ich bin noch am überlegen, Thor dürfte sehr voll werden, einerseits ist das gut, andererseits auch schlecht...eventuell entscheide ich mich nach Leuten die ich kenne.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Thor wird wohl der vollste Server eindeutig ein + Punkt!
Aber letztendlich gehts bei mir nach der Legion!


----------



## Naschy (11. September 2009)

Thor scheint ja furchtbar beliebt zu sein... Spontan tendieren da recht viele hin. Mich persönlich schrecken da dann die Lags, die vollgespammten öffentlichen Chats und all das, was man sonst so von den tollen, vollen Servern kennt.
Aber ich werd mich da eh dem Entschluß der Legion beugen, auch wenn es dann doch Thor werden sollte.


----------



## Argap_the_Shaman (11. September 2009)

> Omg, du bist echt lächerlich, informiere dich mal etwas bevor du Käse schreibst.

Norjena,

Ich weiss ja das du ein AION-Fanboy bist ist. Ist ja auch in Ordnung.
Nur dafür gibts ne Meldung.
Du wirst dich ja sicher in der rechten Szene perfekt auskennen. Sicherlich hast du dich auch vor deiner Aussage informiert.

Viel Spass auf Thor. 
Ich finde die Namenswahl immer noch unglücklich. Mythologie hin oder her.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja das du ein AION-Fanboy bist ist. Ist ja auch in Ordnung.
> Nur dafür gibts ne Meldung.
> Du wirst dich ja sicher in der rechten Szene perfekt auskennen. Sicherlich hast du dich auch vor deiner Aussage informiert.
> Ich finde die Namenswahl immer noch unglücklich. Mythologie hin oder her.



Mit Aion Fanboy hat das was zu tun?
Ich negiere nur falsche Aussagen, dass alte germanische Mythologie (das heißt nicht deutsch, wohlgemerkt) mit den Neo-Nazis gleichzusetzten ist. 
Wenn du so kommst, könnte ich behaupten, alle Hindus und Buddishsten sind Nazis, warum? 
Weil die schon vor über 2000Jahren ein Hakenkreuz Symbol benutzt haben, du merkst wie falsch, und schwachsinnig deine Aussage war? Um genau zu sein ist das Hakenkreuz Symbol schon 6000Jahre alt, kommt auf 4 Kontinenten vor, und wird meist als ein Glückbringer verwendet.

Soviel zum Thema Hakenkreuz=Nazisymbol

Aber warscheinlich weißt du es ja besser?


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Mit Aion Fanboy hat das was zu tun?
> Ich negiere nur falsche Aussagen, dass alte germanische Mythologie (das heißt nicht deutsch, wohlgemerkt) mit den Neo-Nazis gleichzusetzten ist.
> Wenn du so kommst, könnte ich behaupten, alle Hindus und Buddishsten sind Nazis, warum?
> Weil die schon vor über 2000Jahren ein Hakenkreuz Symbol benutzt haben, du merkst wie falsch, und schwachsinnig deine Aussage war? Um genau zu sein ist das Hakenkreuz Symbol schon 6000Jahre alt, kommt auf 4 Kontinenten vor, und wird meist als ein Glückbringer verwendet.
> ...


du kannst hier lang und breit erklären, warum thor wenig mit jüngster geschichte zu tun hat, und dennoch werden die herren, von denen agrap sprach, von diesem namen angezogen werden wie fliegen von kot. stellt sich halt nur die frage, wieviele es sein könnten. nach meinen bisherigen mmo erfahrungen kommen leute dieser art nicht allzu gut im mmo-umfeld mit anderen aus und sind daher höchstens nur unbedeutende randerscheinungen.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

Klar fühlen sich Nazis zu der Nordischen Mythologie hingezogen, 
deswegen die ganze "Religion" zu verteufeln ist relativ ungeschickt!

Thor wird wohl der vollste Server, sollange man eine vernünftige Gilde im Rücken hat
und man sich somit aussuchen kann mit welchem Teil der Server Community man sich
abgibt kann es einem relativ egal sein wie viele Kiddies es geben wird!
Meine Meinung dazu!


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. September 2009)

lol Thor Spieler = Nazi...
Hahahaha
Is das lusstig hier...

Ihr meint das nicht ernst oder?
Ansonnsten würde ich mir echt sorgen machen..geht mal raus..macht den Pc aus....

oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (11. September 2009)

Wenn jetzt langsam alle sagen, Thor wird zu voll und Blader wird der inoffizielle Rp Server dann werden am Ende die beiden anderen Server zu voll^^.


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt langsam alle sagen, Thor wird zu voll und Blader wird der inoffizielle Rp Server dann werden am Ende die beiden anderen Server zu voll^^.


Alle!??!?
Weisst du wie wenige AION zocker es hier gibt in buffed?!!?
Das sagt echt nix aus... von daher..


----------



## Gen91 (11. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Alle!??!?
> Weisst du wie wenige AION zocker es hier gibt in buffed?!!?
> Das sagt echt nix aus... von daher..



Naja meine hier auf die Community bezogen, es gab ja Befürchtungen von manchen Leuten, die auf keinen Fall mit Buffedlern zusammen auf einem Server spielen wollten.


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. September 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Naja meine hier auf die Community bezogen, es gab ja Befürchtungen von manchen Leuten, die auf keinen Fall mit Buffedlern zusammen auf einem Server spielen wollten.


Nun ja von der seite ausgesehen.. bringt der vote was....


----------



## Gen91 (11. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nun ja von der seite ausgesehen.. bringt der vote was....



Man wird nie eine Umfrage zustande bringen, in der alle Spieler erfasst werden (es sei denn sie ist ingame).
Man kann nur die hier erfassten Ergebnisse verallgemeinern, obwohl es dafür immer noch zu wenige sind.


----------



## Geige (11. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> lol Thor Spieler = Nazi...
> Hahahaha
> Is das lusstig hier...



Bevor man rumspamt sollte man den Thread richtig gelesen haben!


----------



## Tarida (11. September 2009)

Na, da ich keine Legion habe oder irgendjemanden, mit dem ich zusammenspiele bzw. den ich kenne, werde ich wohl einfach irgendeinen Server nehmen. Wobei Thor sicherlich eine Überlegung wert ist, da ja viele dort spielen möchten.


----------



## Düstermond (11. September 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Du wirst dich ja sicher in der rechten Szene perfekt auskennen. Sicherlich hast du dich auch vor deiner Aussage informiert.



Hab ich das gerade richtig verfolgt? Du beschimfpst andere Leute als "rechtes Pack" und "Nazis" wegen der Serverwahl eines MMORPGs?
Und ich habe gedacht die Paranoia von euch Deutschen kann nicht noch weiter gesteigert werden.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Irgendwie muss ich grade schmunzeln in welche Richtung sich das Gespräch entwicklet. Allerdings haben wir uns im GildenTs zum Start der OB auch gesagt, dass es Thor nicht sein wird, da dort vermutlich Probleme auftauchen könnten. Auch werden wir Thor nicht zum Release besuchen, da sich dort wohl der größte Pulk an Spielern befinden wird.

Ahja back to off topic. Leute ich würde euch abraten auf Votan zu gehen. Das hört sich an wie Wotan Clan also werden dort alle möchtegern Hiphoper draufgehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (11. September 2009)

Ich weiß nicht worum ihr euch an Thor so aufgeilt, wenn Votan, Balder und Kromede ebenfalls bekannte Begriffe aus der nordischen Mythologie sind. 
Aber erstmal auf die Idee zukommen, das DVU und NPD ihren Parteitag auf Thor abhalten werden.... 



@Gen91
Nein, aber du siehst in diesen Umfragen zu welchen Server die Spielerschaft tendiert.

@Kizna
Wu Tang Clan, das weiß ich sogar als nicht Hiphüpfer ^^"


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht worum ihr euch an Thor so aufgeilt, wenn Votan, Balder und Kromede ebenfalls bekannte Begriffe aus der nordischen Mythologie sind.
> Aber erstmal auf die Idee zukommen, das DVU und NPD ihren Parteitag auf Thor abhalten werden....
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ka wie die Kerle heisen, nur dass mir deren Musik nicht zusagt um es milde auszudrücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joekay (11. September 2009)

Argap_the_Shaman schrieb:


> Thor wird es sicher nicht werden.
> Das erinnert mich irgendwie an die Anhänger eines betimmten Herren mit ungewöhnlicher Barttracht.
> Ich befrürchte das sich eben diese Pest dort sammeln wird.



Angst vor Nazis hat nur jemand, der sich seines geringeren Wertes ihnen gegenüber bewusst ist. Ich lese übrigens gerade das Buch "Die Piraten des Nordens" meistens auf dem Klo und trage eine Vollglatze. Bin ich jetzt ein Nazi?

omg


----------



## Devisionbell (11. September 2009)

hab nochmal die zahlen von hier und aus dem offiziellen forum zusammengeworfen, dann sieht das ganze so aus 

Kromede 18,05% (67)
Thor      42,05% (156)
Votan    22,10% (82)
Balder    17,80% (66)
---------------------
               371 Votes

Stand: 11.09.2009 16:41


Gruß Devisionbell


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Ich werde auf Kromede gehen , zum einen weil ich da gerade in der OB spiele und keine Probs mit dem Server habe, und weil es ja dort offenbar nicht "zu" voll sein wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht worum ihr euch an Thor so aufgeilt, wenn Votan, Balder und Kromede ebenfalls bekannte Begriffe aus der nordischen Mythologie sind.
> Aber erstmal auf die Idee zukommen, das DVU und NPD ihren Parteitag auf Thor abhalten werden....



Thor>nordisch ja
Balder>nordisch ja
Kromede>mir unbekannt
Votan>mystische Figur der Maya, Votan ist nicht die englishe Version von Wotan/Odin, bitte nicht verwechseln.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

alles klar, halten wir die ergebnisse bisher fest:

*thor* - für leute mit glatze und komischem bartwuchs.

*votan* - heimat von wu tang clan und diverser hiphüpfer. heisse bitches und härteste rap battles jeden abend im abyss. voll krass, alta!

*kromede* - hört sich nach chrom an. chrom ist schwermetall. heavy metal also. damit ist kromede DER server für alle heavy metal fans und diverse emo gruppen. elyos stellen sich also auf eine überwältigende mehrheit asmodier bzw emodier auf diesem server.

bleibt noch *balder*. klingt wie "bald", nur noch schneller. also nach etwas, was der übliche rollenspieler zwischen seinen elendig langen sätzen kurz schreiben würde, damit das gegenüber vor lauter desinteresse nicht die verbindung zum server verliert. somit ist balder DER rollenspielserver. statt logins muss der spieler einen 2-seitigen text zu geschichte seines charakters schreiben. jeden tag. und diese geschichte aktuell halten.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> *kromede* - hört sich nach chrom an. chrom ist schwermetall. heavy metal also. damit ist kromede DER server für alle heavy metal fans und diverse emo gruppen. elyos stellen sich also auf eine überwältigende mehrheit asmodier bzw emodier auf diesem server.
> 
> bleibt noch *balder*. klingt wie "bald", nur noch schneller. also nach etwas, was der übliche rollenspieler zwischen seinen elendig langen sätzen kurz schreiben würde, damit das gegenüber vor lauter desinteresse nicht die verbindung zum server verliert. somit ist balder DER rollenspielserver. statt logins muss der spieler einen 2-seitigen text zu geschichte seines charakters schreiben. jeden tag. und diese geschichte aktuell halten.



Genau so siehts aus!

Ich werd btw auf Kromede gehen, und ja ich mag "Schwermetall"^^, gerne auch mit Folk oder nordischen Einflüssen. Auch werde ich Elyos spielen und die Emodier von ihrem Leid erlösen! Bin ich nicht lieb?


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus!
> 
> Ich werd btw auf Kromede gehen, und ja ich mag "Schwermetall"^^, gerne auch mit Folk oder nordischen Einflüssen. Auch werde ich Elyos spielen und die Emodier von ihrem Leid erlösen! Bin ich nicht lieb?



Ja sehr lieb. Na dann auf auf in den Kampf gegen die bösen Asmodier. Wisper mich dann bitte irgendwann an soweit dir dein Name in aion klar ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (11. September 2009)

Jo die machen wir platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ja sehr lieb. Na dann auf auf in den Kampf gegen die bösen Asmodier. Wisper mich dann bitte irgendwann an soweit dir dein anme in aion klar ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich komm in der Beta nicht rein, bzw kann nicht spielen weils immer einfriert, falls es beim Release geht, Name steht schon da^^.


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich komm in der Beta nicht rein, bzw kann nicht spielen weils immer einfriert, falls es beim Release geht, Name steht schon da^^.


Naja wenn de nicht am 18ten drinn bist und dir jemand deinen namen "klaut" wars das mit dem namen....


----------



## redsnapper (11. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja wenn de nicht am 18ten drinn bist und dir jemand deinen namen "klaut" wars das mit dem namen....



Wie viel Norjena wohl bereit ist für den Nick zu zahlen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Naja wenn de nicht am 18ten drinn bist und dir jemand deinen namen "klaut" wars das mit dem namen....



Naja, wer soll schon seinen Namen klauen? Ein Buffed Fanboy der sich von ihm auf den Schlips getreten fühlt?


----------



## Sounds (11. September 2009)

Kromede hatte irgendwas mit der Feuerbestattung zu tun. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich bei den Vikis war. Feuer würde jedenfalls passen, da der Boss im Feuertempel(?) Kromede heißt.

Viele Namen aus Aion sind direkte Ableitungen von Charakteren oder Dingen aus den alten Religion. So stammen die Wörter Asmodier und Asmodea vom Dämonen Asmodäus ab (Judentum). 
Daeva ist im übrigen auch eine Umschreibung für das Wort Dämon (grob gesagt).


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Naja, wer soll schon seinen Namen klauen? Ein Buffed Fanboy der sich von ihm auf den Schlips getreten fühlt?


Was weiss ich^^
Viele nehmen in der BETA extra nen anderen,weill die um den namen "angst" haben.
Und du sagst das einfach mal so nebenbei^^

Ich sage immer : Sicher ist sicher^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Was weiss ich^^
> Viele nehmen in der BETA extra nen anderen,weill die um den namen "angst" haben.
> Und du sagst das einfach mal so nebenbei^^
> 
> ...



Puuh also so eine Angst um seinen Namen ist ja fast schon krankhaft ... na ich hoffe ich habe mir hier nicht zu viele Feinde und Fanboys gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. September 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Kromede hatte irgendwas mit der Feuerbestattung zu tun. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das wirklich bei den Vikis war. Feuer würde jedenfalls passen, da der Boss im Feuertempel(?) Kromede heißt.
> 
> Viele Namen aus Aion sind direkte Ableitungen von Charakteren oder Dingen aus den alten Religion. So stammen die Wörter Asmodier und Asmodea vom Dämonen Asmodäus ab (Judentum).
> Daeva ist im übrigen auch eine Umschreibung für das Wort Dämon (grob gesagt).



Goil wir spielen Juden^^ und die anderen müssen die abschlachten^^
Da kommen wir wieder zum anderen server thema THOR^^

Naja.. wenn man was finden will, dann findet man auch was......

Leute das is nur nen MMO...... und nicht geschichte mit RL Hintergrund..............


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Jewish Revenge of Doom in einem Heer von Naziservern? AWESOME!

btw Norjena Prepare for getting ganked! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> btw Norjena Prepare for getting ganked!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man kann nicht ganken ihr kacknabs ... wann kapiert ihr das endlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sounds (11. September 2009)

@Roman
Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich interessiere mich einfach nur dafür den Ursprung von Namen aus den Games in Erfahrung zubringen. Das deren Ursprung dann auf das Spiel, bzw. den Charakter überträgt ist eher ungewollt. 
und btw. Dämon aus der jüdischen Mythologie =! jüdischer Dämon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Man kann nicht ganken ihr kacknabs ... wann kapiert ihr das endlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HMMM!


----------



## Enyalios (11. September 2009)

Naja, Thor sagt wohl vielen Leuten etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Votan nicht jedem, Balder müsste ich an Hugo-Egon denken und Kromede ? wtf !

Den RP-Server werd ich doch vermutlich auslassen, hab ich zwar nie gespielt aber ich weis auch nicht ob die "normal" spielen. Normal meine ich Burgen erobern, Action halt. Vielleicht mag mich auch jemand erleuchten was das betrifft.

Thor wird vermutlich der Server der ganz jungen Generation - davon hab ich erstmal genug.

Bleiben noch Balder und Votan - der mit den durchschnittlich wenigsten % wird dann wohl meiner sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Den RP-Server werd ich doch vermutlich auslassen, hab ich zwar nie gespielt aber ich weis auch nicht ob die "normal" spielen. Normal meine ich Burgen erobern, Action halt. Vielleicht mag mich auch jemand erleuchten was das betrifft.



Du musst dir das so vorstellen (ahja btw derweil bitte das hier einschalten, kommt epischer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sd2mfoAIwo so ungefähr ab 45s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):

Ein gebaltes Heer von hunderten mutigen Elyos stehen vor der Festung die durch die grimmigen Asmodier bewacht werden. Der Schlachtführer der Elyos stellt sich vor seine mutigen Recken und beginnt zu singen. Über vergangene und zukünftige Taten, über Liebe und Leid, über Sieg und Niederlag. Die Streitmacht hängt gebannt an den Lippen ihres Heldes.

Auf der anderen Seite nun die grimmigen Asmodier. Geplagt von Rache und Ehre, Hass und Verzweifelung, Mut und Angst. Dort stehen sie, einer Übermacht ausgesetzt und dennoch sich ihr wagemutig entgegenwerfend. 

Der Schlachtgesang der Elyos wird immer lauter. Ein Chor von Tausend Stimmen prallt gegen die soliden Mauern der Festung. Von ihren Zinnen ist der Geschrei der Eingekesselten zu hören. (Mir fällt grade nicht der Asmo Spruch ein ... damm)
Ein Schwarm aus Pfeilen senkt sich auf die heranstürmende Legion nieder. Doch auch zahlreiche Verluste können ihren Lauf nicht stoppen. Feuerbälle versengen die Luft. Das Geräusch berestenden Holzes und der damit verbundene Siegesschrei der durchdringenden Macht ertönnt. 

Ein wilder Kampf entbrennt. Schritt um Schritt wälzt sich eine Masse aus Stahl und Eisen voran, alles verschlingend was sich ihr in den Weg stelt. Ein Horn ertönnt. Mit einen letzten Akt der Verzweifelung sammeln sich die mittlerweile stark reduzierten Verteidiger um ihren Burgherren. Die Verdammnis naht. Das leichte Tor droht zu brechen. "Ein letztes mal", fordet er. "Sterbt ihn Ehre" sagt er. "Zeigt diese Hund wer in der Gunst der Götter steht!" schreit er. 

Das Tor bricht ...

*hust* soviel dazu. Wie es nun wirklich mit RP Schlachten aussehen wird kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich selbst spiele kein RP in mmos. Das hier war nur eine kleiner umgeschriebener Teil persönlicher Erfahrungen auf dem Drachenfest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Das Tor bricht ...



...auf einmal erscheinen seltsame Wesen, halb lebendig, halb Metall, die Elyos und die Asmodier sind sprachlos, wer ist für diese Freveltat verantwortlich? Für diese schier unglaubliche Verschandelung des Lebens, das Leben welches von den Göttern erschaffen wurde. Wer wagt es die Götter Atreias auf solche Weiße zu leugnen, und zu erzürnen?
Doch keine der beiden Seiten kann die andere dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen, denn die Metallwesen verfolgen ihre eigenen Pläne. Laut erschallt ihre Stimme! eine Stimme! Doch sie klingt wie die von tausenden! 
"Wir sind die Borg, wir werden ihre biologischen Charakteristika den unsrigen hinzufügen, ihre Kultur wird sich anpassen und uns dienen. Widerstand ist zwecklos"

So, jetzt wissen wir auch wie die Aion Geschichte endet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Virthu (11. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> ...auf einmal erscheinen seltsame Wesen, halb lebendig, halb Metall, die Elyos und die Asmodier sind sprachlos, wer ist für diese Freveltat verantwortlich? Für diese schier unglaubliche Verschandelung des Lebens?
> Doch keine der beiden Seiten kann die andere dafür zur Rechenschaft ziehen, denn die Metallwesen verfolgen ihre eigenen Pläne. Laut erschallt ihre Stimme! eine Stimme! Doch sie klingt wie die von tausenden!
> "Wir sind die Borg, wir werden ihre biologischen Charakteristika den unsrigen hinzufügen, ihre Kultur wird sich anpassen und uns dienen. Widerstand ist zwecklos"
> 
> ...



die aion geschichte endet damit, dass ein raumschiff der titan klasse namens "LongDong" beim sprung zum cyno-field aus unerfindlichen gründen mitten im zentrum des kaputten planeten landet und der pilot mit den worten "lol, uber gay fairies everywhere!" den DoomsDayDevice auslöst, das jegliches leben und die letzten spuren der zivilisation von atreia auslöscht. sekunden später tauchen aus dem nirgendwo mehrere ninja-salvager auf, die das wrack des planeten in sekunden verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Kyragan (11. September 2009)

Ich bin für die Eine Armee Hutten erscheint, verseucht ganz Elysea und errichtet in Pandaemonium die Greatest Great Cantina-Variante.


----------



## Kizna (11. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Eine Armee Hutten erscheint, verseucht ganz Elysea und errichtet in Pandaemonium die Greatest Great Cantina-Variante.



Ah ihr habt doch alle keine Ahnung ... 

Also das Tor bricht. Aufeinmal steht ein in Rot gekleideter Mann zwischen den verfeindeten Armeen. Der Raum ist von einer seltsam ausländischen Stimme geprägt und die Wände reflektieren die Worte des Fremden zu einen unaufhaltsamen Chor. Der genau Wortlaut wurde nicht überliefert, aber Veteranen die diese Schlacht überlebten sprachen von einen "Itse me, Mario!". Der Neuling sprang auf den Kopf des Anführers der Asmodier, woraufhin dieser zusammenschrumpfte und verpufte. Danach wand er sich denn verblüften Elyos Kriegern zu ... 

jemand weitere Ideen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. September 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ich bin für die Eine Armee Hutten erscheint, verseucht ganz Elysea und errichtet in Pandaemonium die Greatest Great Cantina-Variante.



Du meinst, das Imperium kommt, und wirft mit Hutten, das sie zur Zeit "out of Deathstar" sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thryon (11. September 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Ich werde als nicht RP-Spieler selbstverständlich auf einem RP-Server spielen.
> 
> Denn wenn ich mal keine Lust auf ganken habe, kann ich mich an der eigenen Fraktion vergehen.. indem ich die RPler nerve...
> 
> ...



Ohjeee...geht es noch hobby- und niveauloser? -.-'


----------



## Kyragan (12. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Du meinst, das Imperium kommt, und wirft mit Hutten, das sie zur Zeit "out of Deathstar" sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir wärs mit ner Java-Armada die mit ihren Sandraupen alles plattrollen und dann aus den Überresten Droiden bauen, die sie zum Wiederaufbau von Imputesium verhökern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mähne (12. September 2009)

Werden wohl auf Kromede gehen, was zu volle Server communitymäßig anrichten können sieht man ja z.B. an den WoW-Realm Frostwolf. Wir mögens lieber eher ruhig und wählen so lieber einen eher "uncoll" klingenden Server.


----------



## Azure_kite (13. September 2009)

Also meine Gilde wird sich auf Votan, Asmodierseite zu finden sein.


----------



## Ascalonier (13. September 2009)

Thor ist der Gott des Donners mit ein Großen Hammer in der Hand oder in der Hose.
Also Priester mit Knüppel Heimvorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaria (14. September 2009)

Ich wäre für ein Server namens Forstwolf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da könnte man dann alle neuen Patch als erstes aufspielen und kucken ob sie funktionieren, bevor man die anderen Server vom Netz nimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Naja, Thor sagt wohl vielen Leuten etwas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich.
Thor wird mit "zomfg imbaroxxor" Leuten überlaufen sein
Bin froh das der Server auf dem ich zur Zeit gespielt habe der unbeliebteste sein wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## travisbarker (14. September 2009)

Thor geht schonmal garnicht, dazu sag ich "Nein, Danke"! Ich spiele auch mit den Gedanken Votan zu besiedeln und hoffe das ich damit nicht den "inoffiziellen RP - Server" erwische!


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

travisbarker schrieb:


> Thor geht schonmal garnicht, dazu sag ich "Nein, Danke"! Ich spiele auch mit den Gedanken Votan zu besiedeln und hoffe das ich damit nicht den "inoffiziellen RP - Server" erwische!



Nope der inoffizielle RP Server ist jetzt offiziel Balder


----------



## travisbarker (14. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Nope der inoffizielle RP Server ist jetzt offiziel Balder


Thx für die Info


----------



## Virthu (14. September 2009)

meine gilde geht anscheinend auf den heimat-server der wu tang homies.


----------



## travisbarker (15. September 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> meine gilde geht anscheinend auf den heimat-server der wu tang homies.



Hehe, das war doch Votan oder? Auch egal, ich werde euch, also die Hip - Hopser, mit Metalcore infizieren und die übrig gebliebenen einfach umsiedeln xD


----------

